# Truck A/C Temp.???



## rahtreelimbs (Jun 1, 2007)

What is considered adequate temp for a vehicle A/C at the vents???


----------



## 04ultra (Jun 1, 2007)

rahtreelimbs said:


> What is considered adequate temp for a vehicle A/C at the vents???





- 10*






.


----------



## Treeman587 (Jun 1, 2007)

around 30-40 degrees below the outside temp


----------



## Peacock (Jun 2, 2007)

Most a/c systems on max(recirc) can get the temp down to about 40-45 degrees at idle with the hood open. This is with windows up and fan on low. Should be 3-5 degrees cooler while driving.

This is measured at the outlet.


----------



## TDunk (Jun 4, 2007)

Peacock said:


> Most a/c systems on max(recirc) can get the temp down to about 40-45 degrees at idle with the hood open. This is with windows up and fan on low. Should be 3-5 degrees cooler while driving.
> 
> This is measured at the outlet.



+1
I usually measure in one of the center outlets, but i can usually get most vehicals anywhere from 40 to 50 degrees depending on the outside temp./humidity etc.


----------

